

Is This The End Of SoundCloud For DJs? - SEOinSeattle
http://www.digitaldjtips.com/2014/06/end-soundcloud-djs/
SoundCloud gives Universal the ability to remove music with no means of appeal or review.
======
valarauca1
The full page pop up add is just amazing. I also love that if I browse with a
smaller browser window then the add I can't close it.

Secondly it gets around adblock plus, AND my hosts file which is impressive.

Also escape doesn't close it.

